
Journalism isn't Dying. It's Returning to it's Roots - rmason
https://www.wired.com/story/journalism-isnt-dying-its-returning-its-roots/
======
towaway1138
> “Objectivity” is an atavism from the days of studiously inoffensive and
> circulation-expanding reportage lavishly supported by unquestioning
> advertiser budgets.

Wow. Is that how J schools feel about their discipline these days?

